# Where can you watch NFL on sundays?



## jedeane (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking for a good spot to watch NFL on sundays. Applebees at the mall by us shows it but it seems like we are the only people watching. I would like someplace where there are other football fans.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Caliente should have 2 or 3 games going. While there, you can place a bet on the game.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Caliente should have 2 or 3 games going. While there, you can place a bet on the game.


They closed the Caliente Casino here, Jorge Hanks´ of Tijuana´s fame, here beside a Walmart and are turning the building into a 5 story office building with underground parking. It was a one story with the cement uprights on the roof to add another story and a parking lot. I have never seen another Caliente Casino around here.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> They closed the Caliente Casino here, Jorge Hanks´ of Tijuana´s fame, here beside a Walmart and are turning the building into a 5 story office building with underground parking. It was a one story with the cement uprights on the roof to add another story and a parking lot. I have never seen another Caliente Casino around here.


Hop over to Bienvenidos al sitio corporativo oficial de Grupo Caliente® to satisify your sporting needs.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Caliente*



joaquinx said:


> Hop over to Bienvenidos al sitio corporativo oficial de Grupo Caliente® to satisify your sporting needs.


Yup that´s the one now quickly becoming an office building in San Luis Potosi. I guess they don´t update their website very often.


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

I hear Hooters and Yuppie's Sports Bar carry all the games. The latter has a new location on the south end of Condesa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The OP is in DF and looks like they have 7 Caliente's there


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

jedeane, on behalf of myself and everyone else who took time out of their day to think about your question and respond to it, you're welcome.


----------

